# Gettin Tipsy (pics)



## drc (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure why the right edge of some of the pictures is being cut off. I'm guessing the message board has a width limit. ???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## Broke thanks (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome pics!!!!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Great pics, and beautiful Golden! Nicely done, thanks for sharing!


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

very good pictures


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I can't believe the camera will pick up the shot, that's cool. Could really help to figure how to point for the next shot

Awesome pictures


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Good job.........Looks like those SOB's were dive bombing your spread.


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the great camera work corey .


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

AWESOME picts :beer:


----------



## jaw1990 (Feb 18, 2010)

First off, these pictures are absolutely amazing. I just wish I had enough guts to take my camera out in the field! Second, what camera are you using. The quality of these photos is very good.


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Great Pics! :thumb:


----------

